# Ads



## callmaker60 (Jul 2, 2014)

How do i get rid of the kraft add sitting over the new topics section.
I have never seen a site with so many ad's and pop ups.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 2, 2014)

I use Ad Blocker Plus on a Firefox browser.  I don't see any ads.


----------



## Oldvine (Jul 2, 2014)

I see very few ads.  I have the sides of the window for the site pulled in.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 2, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I use Ad Blocker Plus on a Firefox browser.  I don't see any ads.



Same here. It works like a charm.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 2, 2014)

callmaker60 said:


> How do i get rid of the kraft add sitting over the new topics section.
> I have never seen a site with so many ad's and pop ups.



Are you using Explorer?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 2, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I use Ad Blocker Plus on a Firefox browser.  I don't see any ads.





Kayelle said:


> Same here. It works like a charm.



this.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 7, 2014)

How about ads on mobile apps?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 7, 2014)

I know nothing about the mobile apps, so cannot suggest ways to reduce Ads.  Sorry.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't see any ads on either the Android tablet or the  phone app.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 8, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know nothing about the mobile apps, so cannot suggest ways to reduce Ads.  Sorry.



Thanks. 



GotGarlic said:


> I don't see any ads on either the Android tablet or the  phone app.



I just checked and since I got Tapatalk, I have seen no more ads.
Thanks


----------

